# Large Martha Stewart Pumpkin Beverage Tub on Clearance



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought one of these Martha Stewart Giant Pumpkin Beverage Tubs from GrandinRoad during their end of the season sale last year and I see that they still have some available on clearance for $29. I debated whether to get it or not, and am really glad I did. It is a really nice size and great quality, and water tight. If you are planning a halloween party in the future, this is worth considering buying now for your buffet or beverage serving table.

Pumpkin Beverage Tub


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had forgot about that tub thanks for reminding me.I also got the clock that I have wanted for 2 yrs for 15.00.
http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp...adoResultId=0&nrpAltSearch=false&altText=null


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for posting! I will def have to get those!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw those on the home shopping network and I still really want the tub!!! Thanks for reminding me!Lol


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

How many drinks do you think you can comfortably put in the pumpkin?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

So I ended up getting the pumpkin tub and the clock  and few other items that were on sale! so excited!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> How many drinks do you think you can comfortably put in the pumpkin?



I'll get my tub out tomorrow and add some bottles to it and post a pic. Probably don't have enough bottles in the house right now to fill it but you can get an idea.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'll get my tub out tomorrow and add some bottles to it and post a pic. Probably don't have enough bottles in the house right now to fill it but you can get an idea.



You are so awesome! Thanks a million. I want a "realistic idea" instead of a posed picture where bottles are arranged to look good, lol.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you for posting this, I actually had never seen the clock. Just ordered mine.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Thank you for posting this, I actually had never seen the clock. Just ordered mine.


Like I posted earlier I have wanted that clock before but could never get myself to pay 45.00 for it.This is the first time I saw it on clearence.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to pull together everything for the pumpkin tub picture like I thought I would but should be able to do so by tomorrow, hopefully still can get to it tonight. Sorry, but check back later. 

Since a number of people have mentioned how much they also like the Martha Stewart pumpkin clock, I thought I would post about a Pumpkin Face Door Hanger that Terry's Village has which really coordinates well with the clock IMO. Sounds like it's possibly a paper maché-type of decor item. Only one review but it sure looks close to the clock face to me. Here's the Pumpkin Face Door Hanger link.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I should be getting mine tomo!!! they are gonna be sold out now


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I took the pic of the pumpkin tub but have been having a difficult time adding it to my album here. The photo uploads and the picture text is there but the photo image is blank. I've gone through this uploading a half dozen times already and not sure what is going on. I've uploaded lots of pics before to my album so know how to do it, just don't know what to do about it. I'll keep trying.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got min in today.The tub is huge!!!
The clock is very nice but mine don't work.
I am still keeping it.I may be able to get someone to fix it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After many, many attempts can finally see a photo in the album. So here goes:











Pictured with 5 bottles of Coney Island lager (1 pt., 6 oz capacity) and 8 "IBC root beer" bottles (12 oz. capacity). Couldn't locate any other bottles or pop cans to put in to fill the space in the front. I can see still adding ice and more bottles on top with the base of the additional bottles resting in ice. You could probably fit in quite a lot of those 8oz cans of pop if you were going that route. Hope this helps.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome! So it is fairly large then. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome. I know the 19 inch diameter and 12 inch high dimension don't sound that large but like Halloween71, I too was surprised by how large it was when it arrived.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Would you be able to put punch directly into the bowl?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

AmFatallyYours said:


> Would you be able to put punch _directly_ into the bowl?



I don't think that would be advisable from a health standpoint, although it obviously can hold liquid since it's water tight. It's made of a polyurethane and it doesn't say that the product is food safe. It is sold as a beverage tub not a serving bowl. You could definitely use it as a punch bowl liner that you could put ice in the bottom of and set your punch bowl on top of to keep the drink cold and not worry about the ice leaking when melted or condensation forming on the outside. I think it would comfortably fit many punch bowls and still give you that look that you would want of serving out of a pumpkin.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is very big!!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> It is very big!!


good to hear! stil waiting on mine!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't think that would be advisable from a health standpoint, although it obviously can hold liquid since it's water tight. It's made of a polyurethane and it doesn't say that the product is food safe. It is sold as a beverage tub not a serving bowl. You could definitely use it as a punch bowl liner that you could put ice in the bottom of and set your punch bowl on top of to keep the drink cold and not worry about the ice leaking when melted or condensation forming on the outside. I think it would comfortably fit many punch bowls and still give you that look that you would want of serving out of a pumpkin.


Thanks! I wasn't sure if that was food safe or not. Good idea on using it as a punch bowl liner/container.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow it is back up to 89.


----------

